# Buying Silver, Tomorrow



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep, I am going to buy more silver tomorrow. I got away from buying rounds and now just get Eagles or 90% silver US Coins.

Tomorrow I am picking up a bunch of the 90% coins....

90% SILVER Coins | Buy JUNK Silver Online | $1 Face


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

im still buying eagles maple leafs as well as rounds and bars I don't believe the hype of it not being able to be tradable or worth anything in a SHTF situation. I have already bartered for silver back and forth and its worked out great thus far. right now with the price down and the metal dealers have some sales going on now is the time to buy anything. even people on craigslist dumping off for decent prices.


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I invested in brass today!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think you will be okay buying at this level. Be prepared to wait a while before selling. I don't find it to be a worry to sit with silver in my possesion, even if it is going down. 

PMs are the only investment that does not have a counterparty risk. They will never declare bankruptcy, they will never default, they require no upkeep nor do you pay tax on them until you sell. They are the ultimate insurance.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I stopped buying silver when it hit six bucks an ounce. Too rich for my blood. Sold some when it was nearly forty, still got a bunch. There is an article on another forum about the difficulties of casting silver for bullets. Not very good ballistic material, anyway, but I had this kind of a pet rock idea...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Urbanprepper666 said:


> im still buying eagles maple leafs as well as rounds and bars I don't believe the hype of it not being able to be tradable or worth anything in a SHTF situation. I have already bartered for silver back and forth and its worked out great thus far. right now with the price down and the metal dealers have some sales going on now is the time to buy anything. even people on craigslist dumping off for decent prices.


It depends how long term, and isolated the issue is, and if there are still trading markets on it, industrial demand etc..

You can still get something but value will drop. It is all supply and demand based.

As supply of essential goods drops their price goes up. So 10$ won't buy as much. However it offers advantages if the USD in your case tanks. If US drops massively due to its economy being ruined for whatever reason than the silver will hold its value.

There are various factors but supply and demand and Marxist systems of barter more or less are fundamental. Marxism underlies the capitalist system. It goes back to some parts of Adam Smith, and ultimately linking to Colbert.

If you understand how silver is used both for industry, jewellery and as a commodity for financial trade then you should understand how it forms an alternative commodity to offset holdings in a specific national currency, effected by demand only as opposed to specifically national bank policies.

Bear in mind I can't imagine any likely scenario emerging that ruins the US overnight. I also can't imagine any likely scneario that isolates the US from global markets that trade in silver. Personally I see the USD as stronger than silver right now although gold and perhaps silver should continue to edge as oil slides. This is a good sign for the economy though. This market stuff is just readustment to prexisiting bubbles. China is slowly deflating their market that has been propped up with injections of 10's of Billions of state capital. Drops in Shanghai are just a readjustment. You know they need to ask, is the capital there for return, what is the valuation here in terms of investment, I think some people are realizing that the threshold is just a little too high right now. People are starting to step out a bit from the dragnet in China because it is being heavily manipulated which conflicts the health of stocks with their expressed values. None the less China is still the world largest economy by some accounts so it is doing something and providing lots of goods.

None the less if you have more cash than you can spend, makes sense to diversify holdings.

If a bear market lasts then holding something isn't bad. But as far as trade in collapse vs. trade in recession two totally different scenarios. I just don't see why you are hedging on silver instead of the USD, as it seems so much easier to use and travel with.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Protect this House said:


> I invested in brass today!


I have never heard that before...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Will2 said:


> It depends how long term, and isolated the issue is, and if there are still trading markets on it, industrial demand etc..
> 
> You can still get something but value will drop. It is all supply and demand based.
> 
> ...


After read your last few post, I realize that you like to say things just to be heard and the problem is most of what you say sounds good but it is just WRONG. You remind me of a girl I grew up with that was mentally handicapped... She thought what she had to say was important.. but others just ignored her and went about their business


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Will2 said:


> It depends how long term, and isolated the issue is, and if there are still trading markets on it, industrial demand etc..
> 
> You can still get something but value will drop. It is all supply and demand based.
> 
> ...


No one has more cash than they can spend.

That is a fact.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Cash ,,, and metals are hard for us to come by ,, so I am going to rely on my Mr Fixit skills .what we do have is for us ,not to barter .


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Protect this House said:


> I invested in brass today!


Precious Metal is what I call it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KA5IVR said:


> Precious Metal is what I call it.


That is so cute, God bless your soul


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Yep, I am going to buy more silver tomorrow. I got away from buying rounds and now just get Eagles or 90% silver US Coins.
> 
> Tomorrow I am picking up a bunch of the 90% coins....
> 
> ...


Are you buying "cull silver" coins for the silver or collectors silver coins?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Are you buying "cull silver" coins for the silver or collectors silver coins?


I never buy "COLLECTORS" silver coins.... ok, I once bought a 1932 D quarter for $90 but....

I actually changed my mind and today I purchased 1 oz silver rounds


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

That prospector coin looks like a great deal. 
Dang, I have so much to learn.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I have found Provident has the best prices and services for Junk Silver.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Their buyback price looks good to my eyes, but I am very green in this..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never buy "COLLECTORS" silver coins.... ok, I once bought a 1932 D quarter for $90 but....
> 
> I actually changed my mind and today I purchased 1 oz silver rounds
> 
> View attachment 14496


Yeah, I was looking at those... I probably will just do new Silver Eagles (whatever the best price is) or junk.

We use the same vendor.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yeah, I was looking at those... I probably will just do new Silver Eagles (whatever the best price is) or junk.
> 
> We use the same vendor.


I had eagles in the cart but changed my mind


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Question: have any if yall tried to sell the privately minted rounds before? If so, do they sell for the same rate as silver eagles? Just curious as I have a couple rounds but 99.9% of my silver is silver eagles and 90% junk silver.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For the short term I am buying no large amounts of brass, lead silver or Gold. I am watching a few stocks if the prices is right I am buying.
All in what some may see as risky industry right now, but long term no risk.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> For the short term I am buying no large amounts of brass, lead silver or Gold. I am watching a few stocks if the prices is right I am buying.
> All in what some may see as risky industry right now, but long term no risk.


How do you reconcile preparing for SHTF and holding stocks long term ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> How do you reconcile preparing for SHTF and holding stocks long term ?


 Ok what if S don't hit the fan. As I have said before live like the world will never end prepare like it is just around the corner .Market investments have paid for some rather nice preparation .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok what if S don't hit the fan. As I have said before live like the world will never end prepare like it is just around the corner .Market investments have paid for some rather nice preparation .


Great answer and the same one I give when asked. Prepare for what you can, including good times.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Great answer and the same one I give when asked. Prepare for what you can, including good times.


 I will keep on living and keep on swing until there is no fight left in me. Just because I know the world is a mess does not mean I locking the gate yet. I got some living and riding to do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Question: have any if yall tried to sell the privately minted rounds before? If so, do they sell for the same rate as silver eagles? Just curious as I have a couple rounds but 99.9% of my silver is silver eagles and 90% junk silver.


eagles always fetch a little bit of a premium


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> For the short term I am buying no large amounts of brass, lead silver or Gold. I am watching a few stocks if the prices is right I am buying.
> All in what some may see as risky industry right now, but long term no risk.


there is always risk.. do not kid yourself - or us


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

There are risks in all investments that are worth investing in. History has proven that the stock market is a winner.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> There are risks in all investments that are worth investing in. History has proven that the stock market is a winner.


ha ha ha... no.. history has proven that the stock market is un-predictable..

think 
hp
3com
cabletron
intel
delta
Colonial Banc Group
enron

please don't piss on my back and tell me it is raining. sure in many cases if you buy stock and hold it you will make money.. but not always...

if you know of a good stock post it here... it is not like you offering a TIP is going to change the future..it might however prove you are wrong


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ha ha ha... no.. history has proven that the stock market is un-predictable..
> 
> think
> hp
> ...


I'm not going to piss on your back but I will tell you that you don't have a clue about what your talking about.

The stock market is not one stock. Sure they are not all winners .

Again, history has proven that the stock market is a wonderful long term investment.

It's not up for debate, it's fact.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I'm not going to piss on your back but I will tell you that you don't have a clue about what your talking about.
> 
> The stock market is not one stock. Sure they are not all winners .
> 
> ...


That was back when there was actual growth (as well as rule of law in the markets). The growth is now gone and I could give you 100 reasons why it's not coming back anytime soon. You only have printed money and debt keeping the big Ponzi afloat.

Nobody should fall into a normalcy bias thinking the entire house of cards can't come crashing down.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> After read your last few post, I realize that you like to say things just to be heard and the problem is most of what you say sounds good but it is just WRONG. You remind me of a girl I grew up with that was mentally handicapped... She thought what she had to say was important.. but others just ignored her and went about their business


You hang out with a lot of mentally handicapped people Maine Marine.

Try dissenting on specific facts instead just saying, you don't know what you are talking about.

You don't seem to have basic discussion skills. Normally in a discussion if you don't agree with a statement or statements you will present a counter position as opposed to saying. When I was a kid I grew up with a retarded girl, and your talking about the world economy and value of silver reminds me of her.

Dude.

Like lots of people rode the small bus, and you know people can share what they want, but if you are going to criticize statements, if you want to be seen as contributing to the content of a discussion you might want to comment on the statements as opposed to the person. Resorting to talking about the person is really a nonstatement in regard to the discussion.

Maybe you can go back to my post and share what you don't agree with in terms to specific statements and we can all go back to the big table, ok.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> That was back when there was actual growth (as well as rule of law in the markets). The growth is now gone and I could give you 100 reasons why it's not coming back anytime soon. You only have printed money and debt keeping the big Ponzi afloat.
> 
> Nobody should fall into a normalcy bias thinking the entire house of cards can't come crashing down.


Did you not read my post ? I said that history has proven the stock market a sound investment. Do you think silver is a sound investment? It's went from near 40.00 an ounce (briefly)to hovering around 14.00 an ounce. It's not an investment, it's a hedge against inflation. It's a commodity, stocks are equities.

Real estate doesn't tank ? Lmfao!!!!

How about oil ? Lmfao !!!!! It's in the damn ditch.

There is risk, but histor has proven the stock market is a great investment.

You can argue with history but you can't change it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> there is always risk.. do not kid yourself - or us


 Life is one heck of risk from the second you are conceived. To live life without risk for me would be a bore. Wife and I have made it clear to our children and doctors , we plan to go out ugly all the way. You manage risk not eliminate it.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Did you not read my post ? I said that history has proven the stock market a sound investment. Do you think silver is a sound investment? It's went from near 40.00 an ounce (briefly)to hovering around 14.00 an ounce. It's not an investment, it's a hedge against inflation. It's a commodity, stocks are equities.
> 
> Real estate doesn't tank ? Lmfao!!!!
> 
> ...


I swear sometimes I have to doublecheck that I'm on a prepper forum versus CNBC.com. Too many of you cats drinking up the propaganda 

Americans Fail to See Risk in the System, As Markets Implode: "Like Sheep to Slaughter"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Smitty, cant you just sign the dang adoption papers already?
I wanna come live with you.
Back on track, at this time, Im not buying anything, other than essentials, due to the need to move.
But, I have been wanting a silver coin to carry around, and that Prospector is calling my name.





I will just edit my post, so as not to get into the argument, I ordered one.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

In 2009 I bought 50,000 worth of Home Depot. 22.00 a share. 

Check it today, do the math and get back to me about growth. 

Smart people make smart buys. Stupid and desperate people get scared and sell.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> In 2009 I bought 50,000 worth of Home Depot. 22.00 a share.
> 
> Check it today, do the math and get back to me about growth.
> 
> Smart people make smart buys. Stupid and desperate people get scared and sell.


What does that have to do with anything? You're going to pick your time period and think it proves something?

I could say I invested in Bitcoin a few years ago at $1...or bought gold for $250 in 2001.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> What does that have to do with anything? You're going to pick your time period and think it proves something?
> 
> I could say I invested in Bitcoin a few years ago at $1...or bought gold for $250 in 2001.


Again, for the last time. History has proven the stock market a winner.

Yes I will pick the time period. From the first day the market opened until today . It's a proven winner.

Ok, so you want recent. From 2009 until today my stock went from 50,000 to over 200,000.

What else do you want ? Lol !

Gold and silver has been a one time winner. It blew up. Silver is WAY down from its high and Gold is in decline from its high.

Now let's talk about risk vs growth. Lmfao !!!!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Again, for the last time. History has proven the stock market a winner.
> 
> Yes I will pick the time period. From the first day the market opened until today . It's a proven winner.
> 
> ...


*Past performance is no guarantee of future results. *

You do understand that without the Fed's money printing and an UNSUSTAINABLE amount of debt, the stock market would be MUCH, MUCH lower than where it is now?

Like I said, REAL GROWTH stopped decades ago. Those 8%+ annual returns are a thing of the past. How do you think you'll average 8-10% a year when REAL GDP growth is negative?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> *Past performance is no guarantee of future results. *
> 
> You do understand that without the Fed's money printing and an UNSUSTAINABLE amount of debt, the stock market would be MUCH, MUCH lower than where it is now?
> 
> Like I said, REAL GROWTH stopped decades ago? Those 8%+ annual returns are a thing of the past. How do you think you'll average 8-10% a year when REAL GDP growth is negative?


Yeah real growth stopped decades ago but I've made over 800,000 in the stock market in the past 10 years.

What do you recommend investing in ? Lol I can't wait for this ......

Past performance surly doesn't indicate the future buts it's a damn good place to start rather than a hunch from s guy on the Internet posting links.

Google not working fast enough ? I don't have all night, I have money to count.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

"Yeah real growth stopped decades ago but I've made over 800,000 in the stock market in the past 10 years".

So, basically you're saying you've relied on money printing and The Greater Fool Theory to make your money? Hope you've taken profits and your wealth isn't all digital.

"What do you recommend investing in ? Lol I can't wait for this ......"

I don't give out investment advice. Personally, I invested in myself and started a business. I retired early in 2009.

"Google not working fast enough ? I don't have all night, I have money to count. "

Damn man...I'm trying to watch a movie with the family. Go on and count your money.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> So, basically you're saying you've relied on money printing and... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_fool_theory
> ...to make your money? Hope you've taken profits and your wealth isn't all digital
> 
> I don't give out investment advice. Personally, I invested in myself and started a business. I retired early in 2009 and now get to hang out with the wife and kids all day.
> ...


You don't give Investment advice but you've been telling me for the past hour that the stock market is not a good investment.

Your idea of a good investment is investing in yourself.

Go back to your movie and posting insignificant links to insignificant things on the Internet then and leave making money to the people who have the money and the brass balls to do it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Question: have any if yall tried to sell the privately minted rounds before? If so, do they sell for the same rate as silver eagles? Just curious as I have a couple rounds but 99.9% of my silver is silver eagles and 90% junk silver.


Like it again...... nice post Ark, few got your drift I bet.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

All this back pissing stuff...I can tell you this, If Obama got hit by lightning and was burning to a crisp, and I was nearby, I wouldn't waste my piss putting out the fire.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Smitty, cant you just sign the dang adoption papers already?
> I wanna come live with you.
> Back on track, at this time, Im not buying anything, other than essentials, due to the need to move.
> But, I have been wanting a silver coin to carry around, and that Prospector is calling my name.
> I will just edit my post, so as not to get into the argument, I ordered one.


Some time around 18 and a half I realized how great living at home really was. Kind of joked with my mom and dad about coming back home. Funny how the Army does not allow that.
Never happened life got moving on and next thing you know 40 years went by.
In his own way Dad taught me you never really get ahead working for a check. You needed to do a little more. A great wife made due with low Army pay. It got better over time. We often joke about the 3 room trailer we lived in when we were married. The junk car we could not keep running. My bike room is bigger I think.
God had a plan because there is no other way we came from there to here. If I die tonight remember one thing it has been an amazing ride.
I would hope that young people on this sight don't get discouraged. Sure we need to be aware of what is happening prepare for tomorrow. But we also must live and invest in tomorrow. They will wake up one day and there won't be enough tomorrows left.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> You don't give Investment advice but you've been telling me for the past hour that the stock market is not a good investment.
> 
> Your idea of a good investment is investing in yourself.
> 
> Go back to your movie and posting insignificant links to insignificant things on the Internet then and leave making money to the people who have the money and the brass balls to do it.


I wouldn't consider the stock market any more of an investment than a casino.

Get over yourself dude. You're not all that...not even a little.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> I wouldn't consider the stock market any more of an investment than a casino.
> 
> Get over yourself dude. You're not all that...not even a little.


You don't give investment advice remember ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For most people investing in funds that spread your risk out is the best bet. You never hit the highest peaks but would lower the risk of major fails.
Don't invest more that you can afford to be with out for some time. Remember it is a long term ride anything else is gambling.
I do mess around with stock in the industry I work in. I know a bit about it. Company stock has been a part of my compensation on and off.
In a case like that you may not know everything that is going on but you have a good Idea when the stock is over valued. You also should have a general Idea when it is under valued.
I would never roll the dice on one company and surely never risk every dime on where my pay check comes from. Would really suck to lose both.
If you want to get any where some time life requires you to jump.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Smart people make smart buys. Stupid and desperate people get scared and sell.


are you 12 years old... lots of smart people lose money all the time... selling at a lose is not always a stupid thing

some stocks will never come back... I owned hp at $45... I sold at $32 -thank God..

please do not break your arm patting yourself on the back


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> You don't give investment advice remember ?


How can I give "investment" advice on something I consider gambling?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Again, for the last time. History has proven the stock market a winner.
> 
> Yes I will pick the time period. From the first day the market opened until today . It's a proven winner.
> 
> ...


I like the way you push the stock market long term but then discuss silver and gold over a short period of time... I am betting most people here own gold under $750 and silver under $20...

silver and gold have never been worth ZERO....

have you every looked at block buster video stock.... lol...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I never condone violence but sometimes I understand it.. if anybody punches will2 and operator6 in the head - I get it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> How can I give "investment" advice on something I consider gambling?


Just because your not knowledgeable enough to invest in the stock market properly doesn't make it a bad investment. It means you lack the skills to make it profitable.

So, invest in yourself because we all know that you're without risk that way, no one ever loses their ass in business. Lol !!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Double post .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Triple post ? Wow that's strange.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When it comes to Gold and silver I could be way off base but I would see that as very long term. If you buy Gold right(low) and it starts going up fast that would mean there are problems with Bonds, cash and markets. So why would you dump gold for those in that case. I see Gold as more insurance. On the other hand in some areas land and homes have been doing well maybe swapping falling gold for that might work for some. But you pay taxes on that stuff. Gold in box hidden way incurs no taxes.
The gold will stay in a box buried some where.
Strange time we live in 30 dollar oil. Iran planning to dump more on the market. Oil that cheap someone will find away to use it. Then back up it goes, war in middle east. Oil will not stay this low. I know some industries are really enjoying it. Airlines, railroads, Ocean freight.
At $30 maybe we should be buying it up and pump it back in the ground for a rainy day.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like the way you push the stock market long term but then discuss silver and gold over a short period of time... I am betting most people here own gold under $750 and silver under $20...
> 
> silver and gold have never been worth ZERO....
> 
> have you every looked at block buster video stock.... lol...


Does silver and gold pay dividends?

How much silver did you buy today ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> are you 12 years old... lots of smart people lose money all the time... selling at a lose is not always a stupid thing
> 
> some stocks will never come back... I owned hp at $45... I sold at $32 -thank God..
> 
> please do not break your arm patting yourself on the back


So you sold a a loss then what did you do with the money ? HP is down sure but they are not out. You should've bought HP in 1978 for 1.40 a share. It could very well go up. Silver is at 14+.......what are you going to do if it goes to 10? Sell it ? 
Don't say it can't happen.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Just because your not knowledgeable enough to invest in the stock market properly doesn't make it a bad investment. It means you lack the skills to make it profitable.
> 
> So, invest in yourself because we all know that you're without risk that way, no one ever loses their ass in business. Lol !!


Too funny. I appreciate all the laughs tonight bro.

All the best to you.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Too funny. I appreciate all the laughs tonight bro.
> 
> All the best to you.


No problem, I appreciate your investing advice on not giving investing advice. That's brilliant.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Yep, I am going to buy more silver tomorrow. I got away from buying rounds and now just get Eagles or 90% silver US Coins.
> 
> Tomorrow I am picking up a bunch of the 90% coins....
> 
> ...


I'm actually your opposite right now, i got tired of paying the premium for ASEs so i switched to generic rounds...i fell into the 'Silver is Silver' camp lately.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im not saying to not invest in the stock market but if you have made 800,000 in the stock market and you are not hedging that with PM's then you are not that smart. My brother makes $250 an hour and invest heavily in the stock market and has made WAY more then you, He also puts a lot of money into Gold and Silver. If the "Greater Depression" that they are fearing actually hits.... you will be left with $0.00 It happened already in the great depression so you cant say that it cant happen again.

My brother got me into investing in PM's but I added Lead to it because in a SHTF scenario, my lead beats anyones gold or silver.

I pick up Silver rounds when ever I have money for mare then 10 (I just dont like buying in smaller amounts) Im working my way back up to the 1000oz. I had before.

SILVER Archives - Accurate Precious Metals Coins, Jewelry, & Loans Archive | Accurate Precious Metals Coins, Jewelry, & Loans
AccuratePMR is right around the corner from me... I buy the 1oz buffaloes


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> My brother makes $250 an hour...


Man i wish i made great money, so many rich people don't know the power they have, they could be comfortably buying a 100oz bar every single week, but instead are probably saving for a boat or something.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Im not saying to not invest in the stock market but if you have made 800,000 in the stock market and you are not hedging that with PM's then you are not that smart. My brother makes $250 an hour and invest heavily in the stock market and has made WAY more then you, He also puts a lot of money into Gold and Silver. If the "Greater Depression" that they are fearing actually hits.... you will be left with $0.00 It happened already in the great depression so you cant say that it cant happen again.
> 
> My brother got me into investing in PM's but I added Lead to it because in a SHTF scenario, my lead beats anyones gold or silver.
> 
> ...


I have metals, land, timber, homes in three different states, business locations in two states and have a net profit of over 4 million a year.

I'm not sure what that works out to per hour.

I simply said and have been saying that the stock market is a proven winner over time.

Some people just lack the ability to read and comprehend.

Edit: My last purchase of silver was at 13.75. What was your last purchase at ?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I have metals, land, timber, homes in three different states, business locations in two states and have a net profit of over 4 million a year.
> 
> I'm not sure what that works out to per hour.
> 
> ...


C'mon doc...the guy's a big shot....he's got this!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> No problem, I appreciate your investing advice on not giving investing advice. That's brilliant.


Calling out a Ponzi is not giving investment advice.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> C'mon doc...the guy's a big shot....he's got this!


Well well that's the first thing you've been right on so far ! Lol !!!


Prepper News said:


> Calling out a Ponzi is not giving investment advice.


That's your opinion and not a good one because history has proven you wrong, so has my bank account. I'm sure Doc Holidays bother would agree. Lol !!!!

Hey when you get time post some links, you're good at that and it doesn't require giving investment advice.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Some people just lack the ability to read and comprehend.


Are you being arrogant on purpose or do you not see how much of a prick you are being... anyway, I am putting your butt on ignore


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

thank you for joining my ignore list..

Auntie
Frostbite
hawgrider
Kauboy
*Operator6*
Real Old Man
refill1961
slewfoot


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Are you being arrogant on purpose or do you not see how much of a prick you are being... anyway, I am putting your butt on ignore


I'm defending my position and giving references as to my successes. That's not being arrogant.

However, you starting a thread just to let us know you're buying silver could be viewed as arrogant.

Why do you think that's significant enough to start a thread?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I'm defending my position and giving references as to my successes. That's not being arrogant.
> 
> However, you starting a thread just to let us know you're buying silver could be viewed as arrogant.
> 
> Why do you think that's significant enough to start a thread?


Because this is a prepper forum and people prep for SHTF... in most of those scenarios, the economy has collapsed and paper and electronic money is worthless.... Just sayin


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> thank you for joining my ignore list..
> 
> Auntie
> Frostbite
> ...


Crap, I thought I'd be a the top of that list. Guess I"m gonna have to work harder

Thanks for including me M&M


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Because this is a prepper forum and people prep for SHTF... in most of those scenarios, the economy has collapsed and paper and electronic money is worthless.... Just sayin


I understand all that, infact I buy silver myself. Did you miss that part ? My point was, why does he feel that his buying of silver is so special it requires a new thread ? There are several threads already on the subject. The only reason I brought that up is because he calls me arrogant. Plenty of name callers on this site. That's what happens when they don't have the facts on their side, they start name calling.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

any kind of investing is a gamble. If not it would be called money printing.

I think investing depends on your frame of mind. If you are trying to get a big fancy house then stocks might be the way. If you are prepping for when the SHTF and money has no value, then gold or silver is way better.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I understand all that, infact I buy silver myself. Did you miss that part ? My point was, why does he feel that his buying of silver is so special it requires a new thread ? There are several threads already on the subject. The only reason I brought that up is because he calls me arrogant. Plenty of name callers on this site. That's what happens when they don't have the facts on their side, they start name calling.


Why do you care why M&M made his original post?

And just to keep things honest the site he led folks to was not a bad one. If he found a great place to buy silver at a great price why not share it with the rest of us?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Why do you care why M&M made his original post?
> 
> And just to keep things honest the site he led folks to was not a bad one. If he found a great place to buy silver at a great price why not share it with the rest of us?


Do you even read the thread or do you just post what sounds good to you ?

He called me arrogant for stating my successes that defends my position.

I contend that he starting a thread about his buying of silver is arrogant when there are several threads already about buying silver.

Why does he think his buying of silver is so special that he couldn't simply post it onto an existing thread ?

Point made, it's your job to read.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Do you even read the thread or do you just post what sounds good to you ?
> 
> He called me arrogant for stating my successes that defends my position.
> 
> ...


Lord you really are consumed with yourself aren't you.

And it's not up to someone like you to tell me or anyone else what they should do.

Perhaps if you weren't all into yourself you might not tick so many folks off


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

chocks141 said:


> any kind of investing is a gamble. If not it would be called money printing.
> 
> I think investing depends on your frame of mind. If you are trying to get a big fancy house then stocks might be the way. If you are prepping for when the SHTF and money has no value, then gold or silver is way better.


When has the American dollar been worth zero? After hurricane Katrina you would've been laughed at trying to buy your way out of New Orleans with silver. Further more, who's to say gold or silver will be worth anything after SHTF ?

Infact if you are a Christian and read the Bible you would understand that one day you will throw your silver in the streets as it will be useless......

Precious metals are not an investment, it's a hedge against inflation. How good of a hedge it is in the future is yet to be determined,


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Well well that's the first thing you've been right on so far ! Lol !!!
> 
> That's your opinion and not a good one because history has proven you wrong, so has my bank account. I'm sure Doc Holidays bother would agree. Lol !!!!
> 
> Hey when you get time post some links, you're good at that and it doesn't require giving investment advice.


Textbook Ponzi...

The Fed has pumped 10's of billions of dollars MONTHLY for years now into the stock market. This is all ARTIFICIAL. It's not real and it's temporary. This capital 
was not earned or created through increased sales, revenues or increased productivity gain. It was simply printed out of thin air.

The people who get in early are able to ride up this wave of ARTIFICIAL buying. The people who buy in at the top (bagholders)...are left holding the bag once the artificial buying is removed. That's what is happening now.

A real market on the other hand...has REAL buyers and sellers with REAL money. Investors purchase stocks based on price to earnings, fundamentals, technical analysis, etc. All demand from both buying and selling is real, legitimate demand.

This bubble is unprecedented. So will be the pain when it pops.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Lord you really are consumed with yourself aren't you.
> 
> And it's not up to someone like you to tell me or anyone else what they should do.
> 
> Perhaps if you weren't all into yourself you might not tick so many folks off


Consumed with myself? Well yes, I don not have anyone else to rely on.

If all the ones who are ticked off had any self esteem maybe they wouldn't be so ticked. They would just read and agree or disagree and state why......like I've been doing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Textbook Ponzi...
> 
> The Fed has pumped 10's of billions of dollars MONTHLY for years now into the stock market. This is all ARTIFICIAL. It's not real and it's temporary. This capital
> was not earned or created through increased sales, revenues or increased productivity gain. It was simply printed out of thin air.
> ...


If you believe that then why do you think silver is worth spot ?

Lmfao !!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> thank you for joining my ignore list..
> 
> Auntie
> Frostbite
> ...


Ok I can understand me being on your ignore list.... but Auntie and Slewfoot?

And the big crack up is "Ron" or Chuckles as I now call him. You and Chuckles are identical. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> If you believe that then why do you think silver is worth spot ?
> 
> Lmfao !!!


You're killin me Smalls.

Do I really have to explain how the big banks sell naked shorts on the Comex?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Consumed with myself? Well yes, I don not have anyone else to rely on.
> 
> If all the ones who are ticked off had any self esteem maybe they wouldn't be so ticked. They would just read and agree or disagree and state why......like I've been doing.


Actually no you do not just post facts. Some one disagrees with you and you demean, Belittle and bully or make disparaging remarks - like we don't have any self esteem - about the poster. But hey if that's what builds you up in your mind have at it.

And really who cares that you go to the gym at 430 in the morning? Nothing better to do?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually no you do not just post facts. Some one disagrees with you and you demean, Belittle and bully or make disparaging remarks - like we don't have any self esteem - about the poster. But hey if that's what builds you up in your mind have at it.
> 
> And really who cares that you go to the gym at 430 in the morning? Nothing better to do?


old man, are you trying to get off MM's ignore list?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> old man, are you trying to get off MM's ignore list?


No i consider that an honor, but when he's right he's right.

And don't tell M&M that cause he might get a swelled head/


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> No i consider that an honor, but when he's right he's right.
> 
> And don't tell M&M that cause he might get a swelled head/


Ok, he'll never hear it from me bro!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My head hurts from reading this.
Anyway, my prospector shipped today, So THANKS FOR A GREAT LINK.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Precious metals are not an investment, it's a hedge against inflation. How good of a hedge it is in the future is yet to be determined,


I may be wrong but the way I've been told years ago gold is the best PM for deflation, and silver is the best PM for inflation. At least looking at our recent deflationary spiral of commodities it seems to be accurate, gold is dominating all other commodities.

Of course hindsight is 20/20, so far holding cash the past few years would have been better than any PM, buying gold would have just meant that i LOST less these past few years than buying silver. But in other currencies gold is up, the US Dollar safe haven factor is still stronger than gold's safe haven factor. But how long will that last?

So yes in hindsight i wish i held cash, and in 2nd place i wish i bought gold...but the past is gone, as spot prices stand today i'm actually torn between silver and platinum. Platinum is now $280 below gold, i'll still probably stick with silver but i like the platinum price, anyone buying it?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> You're killin me Smalls.
> 
> Do I really have to explain how the big banks sell naked shorts on the Comex?


I would rather hear you explain how I've managed to earn over 100,000 a year in profits over the last 8 years. 800,000 that I've bought houses, boats and cars with, vacations and even bought precious metals with.



Real Old Man said:


> Actually no you do not just post facts. Some one disagrees with you and you demean, Belittle and bully or make disparaging remarks - like we don't have any self esteem - about the poster. But hey if that's what builds you up in your mind have at it.
> 
> And really who cares that you go to the gym at 430 in the morning? Nothing better to do?


I haven't done anything but defend my position and I haven't called any names while doing it.

I go to the gym at 4:30 because I enjoy taking care of myself. It's the best investment one can make.

If you don't care then why would you drag it from another thread into this one ?

Are you a healthy person ? I am and intend to stay that way for as long as I can .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I may be wrong but the way I've been told years ago gold is the best PM for deflation, and silver is the best PM for inflation. At least looking at our recent deflationary spiral of commodities it seems to be accurate, gold is dominating all other commodities.
> 
> Of course hindsight is 20/20, so far holding cash the past few years would have been better than any PM, buying gold would have just meant that i LOST less these past few years than buying silver. But in other currencies gold is up, the US Dollar safe haven factor is still stronger than gold's safe haven factor. But how long will that last?
> 
> So yes in hindsight i wish i held cash, and in 2nd place i wish i bought gold...but the past is gone, as spot prices stand today i'm actually torn between silver and platinum. Platinum is now $280 below gold, i'll still probably stick with silver but i like the platinum price, anyone buying it?


What do you think about Timber prices? How is timber performing ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ha ha ha... no.. history has proven that the stock market is un-predictable..
> 
> think
> hp
> ...


Here is your bully right here^^^^^^^^

Read that post. He can't have a civil debate.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> After read your last few post, I realize that you like to say things just to be heard and the problem is most of what you say sounds good but it is just WRONG. You remind me of a girl I grew up with that was mentally handicapped... She thought what she had to say was important.. but others just ignored her and went about their business


Here is another post attacking Will2 comparing him to a mentally handicapp girl.

Real nice......but yet I'm the bully ?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Here is your bully right here^^^^^^^^
> 
> Read that post. He can't have a civil debate.


"He started it!"  ....

Come on O6...How bout we agree to disagree and move on as friends? The fact that you're on this site tells me we probably have many of the same interests and would agree on most things. You good with that bro?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I would rather hear you explain how I've managed to earn over 100,000 a year in profits over the last 8 years. 800,000 that I've bought houses, boats and cars with, vacations and even bought precious metals with.
> 
> Are you a healthy person ? I am and intend to stay that way for as long as I can .


Nope.. I'm old, fat, can't see, got false teeth, can't hear, missing part of a finger and got arthritis in several joints.

But with that said, I've out lived three doctors and working on number 4.

But hey enough about me. Let's hear some more about how great and all knowing you are. Don't keep us in suspense.:icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Big prepper, little prepper, big pecker, little pecker........who cares. I'm betting my former holdings, companies, hundreds of former employees, million and a half house ........ yea who cares. I don't care. It doesn't matter nor does it make any difference in who I am or who you are.

I walked away and live a managed life now. Downsized, lost what I once had back in 08, and couldn't be happier than I am right now. Simple, regular ole Joe now, much less stress. I have been around the block too many times to count, here is the most important thing I have learned...... The best things in life money can't buy. I know, I have had them and not had them. Remember this ......... and live by it.

Now to the topic .... I buy Silver Eagles, Canadian Maples, and some pre 64 90%. I have only bought rounds as shown below. Everyone here needs one of each at $17 ish from Provident. Too cool huh?

https://smhttp-ssl-12068.nexcesscdn...08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/o/molon-labe-obverse.jpg

https://smhttp-ssl-12068.nexcesscdn...d27136e95/d/t/dtom_silver_bu_obverse_wm_2.jpg


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

One more thing....don't be a prepper pecker.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Big prepper, little prepper, big pecker, little pecker........who cares. I'm betting my former holdings, companies, hundreds of former employees, million and a half house ........ yea who cares. I don't care. It doesn't matter nor does it make any difference in who I am or who you are.
> 
> I walked away and live a managed life now. Downsized, lost what I once had back in 08, and couldn't be happier than I am right now. Simple, regular ole Joe now, much less stress. I have been around the block too many times to count, here is the most important thing I have learned...... The best things in life money can't buy. I know, I have had them and not had them. Remember this ......... and live by it.
> 
> ...


I bought each of our family members a John Galt 1 oz silver round for Christmas a few years back. Unfortunately, the company I bought them from went bankrupt 3 days after I ordered them, so we did not get them for about 4 months. But they are damn cool.


----------

